# Going to Copenhagen for IUID



## Joannaxx (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello, New to the site and was wondering if any of you have had any experience with either Vitanova or Copenhagen fertility clinic in Copenhagen for IUI with donor sperm? 
I found out i had PCOs when i was 18 and at 27 i unexpectantly fell pregnant with my DD I'm now 33 and was trying tc with my ex for 3 years with no luck, I have very irregular periods so would like to have IUI with clomid, Would love to know if any of you have had any good or bad experiences with this procedure with either of these clinics?
Thanks


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board Joannaxx. I have not got experience of those clinics but did have a number of IUIs at storkklinik in Copenhagen so know lots about copenhagen! Not sure how much or the site you found yet and i think there are are some other singlies on here that have used some of those clinics but you could try here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=510.0 for info on the clinic.

As for iui- its a pretty straightforward procedure and theres alot of success with it ( mine didnt work due to other fertility problems i didnt know about at the time) I would imagine that with irregular cycles you would want to be on the scans and trigger shot method of timing for iui- not sure where your based but with some clinics its worthwhile being able to have monitoring scans in uk as well.

You might find some others on this single abroadies thread but its not been posted on for a while, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237402.1008

Good luck


----------



## hopetobe (Feb 28, 2011)

I went to Vitanova and can't praise them highly enough. They are close to the central station ( only a short walk) and they are so lovely there. I could get there and back to london in a day if I timed it right. They also have deals with hotels there. Very professional, helpful, patient and friendly. They are also used to dealing with people from London- they had to deal with me-poor things. Go for it girl! so much cheaper than UK!


----------

